# Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser :)



## Jedag (16. April 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

hier die Daten:

Bin absoluter Neuling im Echolotbereich.Einsatzgebiet wird wohl nie Hochseeangeln oder tiefes Fischen sein
Mein Lieblingsfisch ist der Hecht. Ich fische in Süßwasserseen, Bodden und in Schweden im Brackwasser (Stockholms Schären) überwiegend auf Hecht.
Tiefen: Ich denke max. 25m, aber auch ruhig mal flacher als 3 meter (ist das möglich?). 

---
Da ich absoluter Neuling bin, möchte ich nicht wirklich mehr als 200 Euro +-10% für das Echolot bezahlen. Geberstange (Saugnapf); Batterie etc. ist zzgl. 

Ist überhaupt ein Unterschied zwischen 100 Euro Geräten  und 200 Euro Geräten zu sehen? Oder ist einfach beides Müll |supergri?
---
Was ich hoffentlich erwarten kann:

Ich suche ein Echolot das mir Berge, Kanten, Vertiefungen etc. gut zeigen kann. Fisch-positions-erkennung (nicht welche Fischart) ist denke ich für den Preis nicht drin, oder?
-----

Nun habe ich schon bei Schlageter gestöbert und das:
- Condor F-240e
- Humminbird 525
- Lowrance Mark-5x
- Lowrance X-52 gesehen. 

----

Klar kann man die Daten vergleichen und einfach sagen, das Modell X hat die beste Auflösung oder die höchste Sendeleistung, aber ich denke da gehört etwas mehr zu. Hoffentlich habt ihr noch ideen. Gruss und danke

Jedag #h


----------



## Dirk_001 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser *

Hallo Jedag,
schau dich doch mal hier im Forum um, da gibt es schon viele Threads die sich damit beschäftigen.
Bei 200€ darfst du aber nicht viel erwarten, ganz ehrlich.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Jedag (16. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser *

hej dirk_001,

vielen dank für den Tip. Im Forum habe ich mir die ganze Sache schon durchgeschaut und bin mir eigentlich auch nur mit 1 Sache unsicher, naemlich dem Geberwinkel und diesen ganzen kram mit Single Beam, Duam Beam etc... .

Klar ist, dass je mehr Power (Watt), umso genauer das Bild bzw. die Antwort die man bekommt. Bei 30m brauche ich aber glaube ich nicht soviel Watt. 

Ich erwarte nicht wirklich viel, nur das ich im Umkeis von ein paar Metern ums Boot erkennen kann wo ne Kante ist und wo es z.B. flacher wird (ohne jeden mm abfahren zu müssen). Aber wenn ich nichts bei 200 Euro erwarten kann, dann kann ich mir auch eines für 100 holen (ist ja dann wohl kein Unterschied) , oder?|supergri

Gruss

Jedag


----------



## trollmänchen (16. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser *

hallo jedag 
ich fahre schon seit 1991 mit diverse echoloten wie eagle ultra 3d - accura mit GPS - und einem eagle cuda 168 -  um sich für ein echolot zu entscheiden kommen viele faktoren hinzu wie preis - gewässerart - boot/motor mit temperatur - (mit geschwindigkeitsmesser aber meiner meinung nach überflüssig) portables gerät? wobei dieses preiswerter geht da ein festeinbaugerät mit wenig aufwand in ein portabel umgebaut werden kann -  desweiteren sind die günstigen geräte in den meisten fällen ausreichend - jetzt aber zu deiner frage welches gerät?? ich würde mir die technischen angaben genau anschauen wobei folgende daten mir wichtig erscheinen - 1) abstufung der tiefenangabe min. im cm. bereich - 2) minimale lottiefe unter 1 meter - 3) grundaufzeichnung mit grayline damit man harten und weichen grund unterscheiden kann - 4) eingebaute temperaturabfrage und anzeige -  5) ein gerät mit 20 grad winkel ist vollkommen ausreichen da du ja sowieso dierekt unter bzw. hinter dem boot angelst - desweiteren ist es ein irglaube das man anhand des echobildes erkennen kann was für ein fisch unter dem geber steht - im regelfall sind dieses erfahrungswerte je nach dm wasser/süsswassersee oder küste - gehört also eine ordentliche portion an erfahrung dazu (jahrelanges training) - ich persönlich habe schon diverse geräte gesehen und beobachten können und würde immer wieder ein gerät von eagle oder lowrance nehmen- hier noch ein link der die funktion eines echolotes erklärt
http://www.lowrance.de/Support/Hinweise-und-Beschreibungen/Echolot-Beschreibung/

mit freundlichen grüßen und viel spaß trollmänchen


----------



## Dirk_001 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser *

Wenn du Ecken , Kanten und Fische sehen möchtest dann brauchst du auch ein entsprechendes Echolot.
Je grösser der Abtastwinkel desto mehr Leistung brauchst du.
So ein 83/200KHz Geber muss einen viel grösseren Bereich abdecken als ein 50/200KHz Geber. 
Der Link von Trollmännchen ist gut da sieht man wie das so funktioniert.
Eine Kaufempfehlung kann ich dir nicht geben, weil die deinen Rahmen sprengen würde.
Minumum wäre eine Lowrance 5X Pro... gut wäre ein HB 728, super wäre ein Lowrance Elite 5X und noch besser ein Lowrance HDS Gerät.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Jedag (20. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser *

Hej Dirk_001

vielen dank für die klare Info. Ich habe mich nun weiter umgehört und mir wurde das HB 728QB empfohlen. Wird mit QB Geber für knapp unter 500 angeboten. Jetzt habe ich aber noch Fragen und hoffe eine klare antwort zu bekommen, dass die Suche endlich mal ein Ende hat :q.

1) Würde das Ding auch bei z.B. 1 Meter tiefe Funktionieren (also im sehr flachen?)
2) Ist 4000W nicht etwas zu viel für max. 20-40m  Angeltiefe? (Sonst ist in der Preisklasse nur noch das 718 mit QB zu finden und mir wurde zu mehr Auflösung geraten)
3) QB ist eindeutig wichtig und besser als Dual Beam fürs Fischen bzw. Kanten finden?
4) Kann das Echo Regenschauer ab? Ich habe vor, es auf portable umzuruesten, was wohl durchaus moeglich sein sollte, oder? Damit steht es ja dann auf einem Koffer.
5) Ist die neue SwitchFire Technik ein Nachteil fürs Angeln? Habe gelesen das zuviel Infos rausgefiltert werden (u.a. auch Fischsicheln?).
6) Die goldene Frage: Hat jemand das Gerät schon und kann ein Statement abgeben?  

Vielen Dank an die Profis. :m

Gruss, Jedag


----------



## olli82 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser und Brackwasser *

Hallo Jedag

ich habe ein 7er HB mit QB. Nach meiner Meinung ist QB unbedingt zu empfehlen. Der Erfassungsbereich am Boden ist das doppelte der Wassertiefe. Und durch die seitlichen Sendewinkel erhälst du ein viel
besseres Wissen vom Bodenprofil als bei einfachen Gebern. Außerdem
zeigt dir das Gerät ob ein Fisch(schwarm) links oder rechts vom Boot steht. Das ganze erfordert aber kurze Einarbeitungszeit.

1. Natürlich funktioniert das auch im flachen( auch wenn man´s da nicht
   braucht)
2.Nein, bei Störungen kannst du die Sendeleistung/Empfindlichkeit runter-
  drehen
3.siehe oben
4.Ja die Elektronik ist in Silikon oder sowas eingegossen/Wasser dicht und 
  umrüsten hab ich auch gemacht.
5.Nein ist sogar Vorteil. 2 verschiedene Moden(was ist nochmal die Mehr-
  zahl von Modus?) zur Auswahl
  Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das mit den schwarzweiss Bildschirmen kom-
  tibel ist
6.siehe oben

Gruß Olli, und bei Fragen frag.


----------

